

Up Vote Arrows - ryanaxford

How is it possible that I still can&#x27;t upvote? The arrows still disappear on every browser.
======
alexeichemenda
I think you need a couple of activity (comment for example) on your account
before you can upvote.

------
ryanaxford
Ohhh, ok thanks. I need to comment?

